# Lee's Summit MO, Stella and Meanie



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/pet1625351-ss.html

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Unknown 

Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 



MEANIE is: 
purebred 


Shelter: Lee's Summit Animal Control 

Pet ID #: 855514-A033244 


Contact: George Harding 

Phone: (816) 969-1640 
- Let 'em know you saw "MEANIE" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

Fax: (816) 969-1659 

Website: http://www.lees-summit.mo.us 

Address: 1991 SE Hamblen Road 
Lee's Summit , MO 
64081 










STELLA's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Unknown 

Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 



STELLA is: 
purebred 





Contact this shelter to adopt STELLA ... 
Shelter: Lee's Summit Animal Control 

Pet ID #: 855515-A033245 


Contact: George Harding 

Phone: (816) 969-1640 
- Let 'em know you saw "STELLA" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

Fax: (816) 969-1659 

Website: http://www.lees-summit.mo.us 

Address: 1991 SE Hamblen Road 
Lee's Summit , MO


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh what a couple of cutie pies!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump! Anybody out in the area looking for a matching set of sweeties???


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again...looking for a chance.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

These two need some help.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

They are still there...hoping for a home...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

